# First performance - Ave Verum Corpus, solo voice & organ version (Dr Robert Howard)



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

*First performance - Ave Verum Corpus, solo voice & organ version (Dr Robert Howard)*

Dr Robert Howard is pleased to announce that the first performance of his solo voice and organ version of Ave Verum Corpus will take place at 1pm on Friday 14th April (Good Friday) at Prescot Parish Church, Church Street, Prescot, L34 1LA, with David Kernick (solo tenor) and Tim Hall (organ). This is an adapted version of an SATB and organ arrangement which was first performed last year by Prescot Parish Church Choir and also by choristers from Liverpool's Metropolitan Cathedral of Christ the King.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Why does this always happening in other country's .


----------

